
Sign in with Apple: Token Verification - sarunw
https://sarunw.com/posts/sign-in-with-apple-3/
======
jamil7
Thanks, I've been waiting for something like this.

~~~
sarunw
I hope it saves you some time.

I'm not an expert on security/math. If you find any mistake, please let me
know.

